

That's version ∞. First launch version 0.1. - sivers
http://sivers.org/infinity

======
Sidnicious
That's a big part of the reason the iPhone has become so successful — the
first release had half the features of other smartphones, but it worked well.

Apple has been slowly adding functionality — third-party applications, video
recording, MMS, copy and paste — at a pace that lets the engineers get it all
right.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
That's true for the Mac, too.

------
patio11
Relatedly, the version number you peg on something is entirely a marketing
decision, and not even that important of one these days. (Since I don't charge
for upgrades, literally the only use I have for it is reproducing bugs. You
won't find one written on my website anywhere.)

Back in the "all software users are software enthusiasts" days, all that stuff
you learned about "point upgrades" and "beta releases" and whatnot actually
made sense to people. Your mother does not care about the difference between a
.1 and .01 point release, and _never will_. Make sure your website distributes
the newest and best version, and make upgrading between not-the-newest-and-
best-version and the-newest-and-best-version as automatic and painless as
possible, to the limit of your business model's ability to do so.

Adjust as required if your product has to be compatible with other things.
(Not ordinarily a worry of mine in B2C land.)

(I really envy you web-only guys some days. "The website has the latest
version of the software on it" and "All users are using the latest version of
the software" being axiomatic are so cool.)

~~~
oliverkofoed
Theres a flipside to that envy though: The time needed to make sure the
html+css+javascript renders the same on all the different browsers and their
different versions.

... especially when they like to radically change everything all the time for
no good reason. I'm looking at you IE.

Why couldn't they just use mozilla or webkit, and concentrate on adding
innovative features like chrome did.

------
ivankirigin
∞ is alt/option + 5 on a mac btw.

~~~
kragen
I didn't have a key for ∞, so in my xcompose file I mapped it to compose 8 8.
Or maybe clsn did, I don't remember.

